# Question about Breeding Seeds



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok i've heard about breeding but have never tried it before. I know that u take a healthy male and female and collect the pollen from the male and pollenate ur female.. Questions:

At what point during flowering is this done?? 

And, If u pollenate ur female will she still produce buds for u to enjoy, and you'll just have to pick out the seeds? (Like most commercial grass) 

Can u just put pollen on certain buds so not all of them produce seeds??

Thanks.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

well breeding and making a cross are two totally different things. IMHO
in the link "growing resources" is some links to DJ shorts articles....worth a def. look see as well as robert clarkes stuff.

If you have two totally seperate grow areas you can take the pollen from the male and brush just a few branches on the female and get enough seeds to last ya for a good long bit.

when the male dropps pollen just poolenate the females you want to make a cross of.
but if you never grown before....good idea to get a few grows under your belt before attampting a cross.
A true "breed" can take years IMHO.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 
I didnt want to make a cross exactly. I was just wondering if i could save money in reproducing the same seeds instead of reordering from seedbanks all the time.  

When should the pollen be added to the female during flowering stage??

WIll the female still produce buds??

Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

yes, you still get bud...potency decreases.
here is a link that will get you on the right track
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8296


----------



## jjsunderground (Aug 21, 2007)

three grow rooms. veg room, flower room, breeding room. you could be the next reeferman! goodluck on the cross!


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone for all the help!


----------

